# Pink (Alecia Moore) ist Mama geworden!



## Q (6 Juni 2011)

Die Popsängerin Pink brachte am 2. Juni per Kaiserschnitt ein gesundes Mädchen zur Welt!

Die Kleine hört auf den außergewöhnlichen Namen Willow Sage Hart und ist das erste Kind für Pink und ihren Ehemann, den Motorcross-Rennfahrer Carey Hart. 

Die Eltern Pink und Carey Hart sind sehr stolz auf ihre kleine, hübsche Tochter Willow Sage Hart. Ob diese auch einmal in Mamas Fußstapfen tritt und eine Rockröhre wird?

Im November 2010 verkündete Alecia Beth Moore, wie Pink mit bürgerlichen Namen heißt, überglücklich ihre Schwangerschaft und heute gibt sie bekannt, dass ihr Baby ein absolutes Wunschkind war. Dabei hatten Pink und Hart 2008 noch schwere Beziehungsprobleme und gaben sogar ihre Trennung bekannt. Es schien, als wäre die Ehe nach nur zwei Jahren zu Ende, beide waren sich aber einig, Freunde bleiben zu wollen. Nach einem Jahr der Trennung fanden Pink und ihr Ex wieder zu einander und versöhnten sich schließlich. Nun wird ihre Liebe mit einem gemeinsamen Kind gekrönt. Pink twitterte begeistert „Sie ist hinreißend, genau wie ihr Vater“.


Quelle: lifego



*Wir gratulieren und wünschen der kleinen Familie alles Gute!!!*


----------



## Punisher (6 Juni 2011)

Kaiserschnitt? Bringen die Promis ihre Kinder nicht mehr normal zur Welt. Wieder eine, die auf den Kaiserschnitt zurückgreift


----------



## Chamser81 (6 Juni 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> Kaiserschnitt? Bringen die Promis ihre Kinder nicht mehr normal zur Welt. Wieder eine, die auf den Kaiserschnitt zurückgreift



Ich habe es schon bei dem Thread zur Verona geschrieben und schreibe es hier nochmal!
Meine Mutter würde wieder sagen: "Die feinen Promi-Damen sind sich wieder zu fein die Schmerzen auszuhalten um auf natürlichem Wege zu entbinden"! 

Wir Männer dagegen sollten uns da mit Kritik zurückhalten!


----------



## Punisher (6 Juni 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach wird viel zu schnell ein Kaiserschnitt gemacht. Das sollte nur in Notfällen in Erwägung gezogen werden


----------

